# The Tattoo Fad And Where It Comes From



## ClassicRockr (Oct 15, 2018)

A lot of NBA players have them up and down both arms, and some, even on their neck. A lot of NFL players, same thing. WWE and Cage Fighter's, all over. Rappers, all over. Heavy metal bands, pretty much all over. Guess PGA players, and perhaps P.B.A., don't go for the "tattooed" look. And, of course, from taking a look at a program about inmates and pit bulls, men and women in prison have lots and lots of them. One cable program was about Guards at a pre-trial holding area and it looked like every inmate had dozens of tattoos. 

So, is the above why tattoos have become such a fad with the younger generation? From all the tattoos that sports figures have gotten, as well as many Hollywood Celebs and others, it would seem like many tattoo artists would be making more money than an Engineer, doctor or other high professional. Living in Beverly Hills or some other very "up-scale" neighborhood in America. 

Remember when the "look" use to be only a few? Now, today...…..​


----------



## squatting dog (Oct 15, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Remember when the "look" use to be only a few? Now, today...…..​




You bet I remember. There was a time it seemed that only an occasional sailor or 2 had tats. I had to pay a dime at Coney Island to see the tattooed lady in the freak show. (yes pre-pc it was called the freak show). My how times have changed.


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 15, 2018)

I don't think tatoos are a fad; they've been fairly common for the past 20-25 years.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 15, 2018)

Tattooing has been practiced across the globe since at least Neolithic times, as evidenced by mummified preserved skin, ancient art and the archaeological record.[1] Both ancient art and archaeological finds of possible tattoo tools suggest tattooing was practiced by the Upper Paleolithic period in Europe. However, direct evidence for tattooing on mummified human skin extends only to the 4th millennium BC. 

The oldest discovery of tattooed human skin to date is found on the body of Ötzi the Iceman, dating to between 3370 and 3100 BC.[2] Other tattooed mummies have been recovered from at least 49 archaeological sites, including locations in Greenland, Alaska, Siberia, Mongolia, western China, Egypt, Sudan, the Philippines and the Andes.[3] These include Amunet, Priestess of the Goddess Hathor from ancient Egypt (c. 2134–1991 BC), multiple mummies from Siberia including the Pazyryk culture of Russia and from several cultures throughout Pre-Columbian South America.[2]

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_tattooing


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 15, 2018)

From the Seaport Museum Exhibition: Augustus “Gus” Wagner,  Self-Portrait, Tattoo Flash, ca. 1910-1930.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 15, 2018)

Not talking about the history of, or how far back they go, but the quantity young people have put on themselves today. To me it looks absolutely ridiculous, but that’s me. To a point, they all look like a bunch of gang bangers. 

Another sport, that I was involved in myself, where tats were not a thing to do, or have, is rodeo. I knew a steer wrestler who had them, and some piercings, and was constantly teased about it, even by rodeo announcers.


----------



## dkay (Oct 15, 2018)

I also remember going to carnivals and the state fairs and actually paying money at the "freak shows"(Squatting Dog is correct, they were called that) to see the man and/or woman who had the most tattoos in the world. I think seeing the woman covered in tattoos had the most shock value at that time and one time there was a midget (little person) covered in tattoos too.

I think my frustration  comes about when someone says they can't pay their rent or utilities but they will turn around and spend hundreds of dollars to get tattoos. Those things are kind of pricey, at least around here. 

I don't have any, never really had any urge to get one. I don't really understand why people want full body tattoos that cover everything other than they try to emulate what they see in public figures. Does it make them feel tough, does it get them noticed, does it make them feel important?  Who knows.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 15, 2018)

dkay said:


> I think my frustration  comes about when someone says they can't pay their rent or utilities but they will turn around and spend hundreds of dollars to get tattoos. Those things are kind of pricey, at least around here.



I so agree. Just like spending on cigarettes, liquor, lotto tickets, expensive anything they don't need other than rent/utilities.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 15, 2018)

Everyone to their own of course, my own daughter to my dismay has them, but fortunately nowhere , where  they can't be covered up if necessary... 

I have never wanted one, and I will never have one. My current  husband has one on his arm , my ex husband who was in the Navy had several.. and even my grandfather who was born in the late 1800's had a few.. so they've been around a long time.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 15, 2018)

My 2 grandson's who are in college have a lot of tattoo's and they love them. I think they are really something and I am happy that they haven't had any put on their necks. All of them can be covered if they are in suits and working. My Son and most of my nephews have them and even some nieces. As long as they can be covered up when necessary They are ok with me.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 15, 2018)

What I’m wondering is, what started the “all over the arms, legs, chest, back and lately face and neck” thing with the young folks? Just who did they see, where they got the idea “that looks really, really cool!” Whereas to many it looks ugly and even “freaky”, like the Sideshows.

AND, they can make a young person look like a gang member.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 15, 2018)

Sassycakes said:


> My 2 grandson's who are in college have a lot of tattoo's and they love them. I think they are really something and I am happy that they haven't had any put on their necks. All of them can be covered if they are in suits and working. My Son and most of my nephews have them and even some nieces. As long as they can be covered up when necessary They are ok with me.



A Liberal grandma. That’s what many grandkids would love and want.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 15, 2018)

Here's an article that might answer your question, CR.

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/mik-thobocarlsen/how-tattoos-went-from-sub_b_6053588.html


----------



## dkay (Oct 15, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> AND, they can make a young person look like a gang member.



For some, it's merely decoration (flowers, butterflies etc). For some it's remembrance (military service tattoos, artistic pics of children lost in car accidents etc.). For some it's definitely affiliation with gangs, fringe groups. It takes a long time to get those full body tattoos especially if they are colorized. Perhaps it's increasing in popularity because they are safer to obtain now without fear of getting hepatitis etc.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 15, 2018)

People  who get tats  don't get them so they can look at them.  They obviously  get them for the public  to see.

In other words  "Attention  Whores".

You were born with beautiful  skin.   Why ruin it  with  something?

Adolph Hitler  had  all the  Jewish people  tattooed  so they could be identified  as such.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 15, 2018)

To me, it's just one of many personal choices that all of us make during our life only this choice is relatively permanent and often times visible.

If a person chooses tattoos, piercings, etc... it's fine with me.

I don't have to like a person's choices I only have to accept them and move on.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 15, 2018)

Just read online that the Millennials generation started the craze. Read that there are celebs that now wish they had never got as many, or as big, as they’ve got. 

There are also surgeons now that will remove tattoos for a rather high cost. A young lady in Los Angeles had this done, because a company offered her a large starting salary and bonus (Outside Sales Executive), if she had two visible tattoos removed. Her parents paid to have them removed. The young lady was totally pleased and said, “I have a great job now and look better without them.”


----------



## IKE (Oct 15, 2018)

The way I see it tattoos are only for dopers, sailors, hardcore bikers, gang members and cheap hookers.

Hmm let's see......I'm not a doper, not real fond of ships, I sold my last motorcycle a few years ago and I haven't been in any sort of gang since my teens.

OMG !!......I guess that would make me a cheap hooker.


----------



## treeguy64 (Oct 15, 2018)

As the former founder, owner and operator of the first licensed tattoo shop in the State of Texas, I can tell you there is too much misinformation, here, to begin addressing the bulk of it.  Tattoos have been around for thousands of years. The craze in the US hit into high gear in the mid-80's, as better/safer "inks" were developed, along with precision tattoo machines that could do the job without overloading the skin with inks that would blob over time, giving that "old guy with the blobby tattoo" look, years down the line.  Single needle work became more popular, and artists capable of putting on photo realistic pieces began to gain in popularity.  In part, with my advice, and my lobbying efforts in the Texas House, laws were drawn up to protect tattoo clients, and make sure shops followed procedures to protect everyone involved in the tattoo process. 

People get tattoos for as many reasons as there are people with tattoos.  Very, very few whom I met, in my fifteen years of pushing ink, got their pieces to draw attention.  Most tattooed folks, at least the ones I knew who gave serious thought to getting their high quality work for high quality prices, had no agenda, other than to wear a piece they liked, a piece that meant something to them.  I tattooed world-class musicians, billionaires, and Oscar winning actors.  All were cool, all were highly intelligent.  

Tattooists made great money, for many years.  Some, at the very top, still do.  However, many tattooists never gave much thought to non-competition clauses when they took on apprentices.  As a result, shops started popping up on every corner, in the mid to late 90's.  When I opened my shop, I was the third shop in town.  When I called it quits, I was one of forty-seven shops, above and underground.  You can only slice the pie so thin before it's not worth eating it.


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 15, 2018)

I vaguely recall reading a study that suggested that folks who talk all the time about how much they hate tats are actually over compensating for secret ****** fantasies about, well, we can't go there on here.  Overcompensating is apparently a very common coping mechanism.  It was several years ago so I don't have a link. Sorry


*disclaimer*  This does not apply to posters on here, of course.


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 15, 2018)

treeguy64 said:


> As the former founder, owner and operator of the first licensed tattoo shop in the State of Texas, I can tell you there is too much misinformation, here, to begin addressing the bulk of it.  Tattoos have been around for thousands of years. The craze in the US hit into high gear in the mid-80's, as better/safer "inks" were developed, along with precision tattoo machines that could do the job without overloading the skin with inks that would blob over time, giving that "old guy with the blobby tattoo" look, years down the line.  Single needle work became more popular, and artists capable of putting on photo realistic pieces began to gain in popularity.  In part, with my advice, and my lobbying efforts in the Texas House, laws were drawn up to protect tattoo clients, and make sure shops followed procedures to protect everyone involved in the tattoo process.
> 
> People get tattoos for as many reasons as there are people with tattoos.  Very, very few whom I met, in my fifteen years of pushing ink, got their pieces to draw attention.  Most tattooed folks, at least the ones I knew who gave serious thought to getting their high quality work for high quality prices, had no agenda, other than to wear a piece they liked, a piece that meant something to them.  I tattooed world-class musicians, billionaires, and Oscar winning actors.  All were cool, all were highly intelligent.
> 
> Tattooists made great money, for many years.  Some, at the very top, still do.  However, many tattooists never gave much thought to non-competition clauses when they took on apprentices.  As a result, shops started popping up on every corner, in the mid to late 90's.  When I opened my shop, I was the third shop in town.  When I called it quits, I was one of forty-seven shops, above and underground.  You can only slice the pie so thin before it's not worth eating it.



Are you going to follow in the footsteps of "Sailor Jerry" and start selling your own line of Rum, t-shirts, etc., on line?  He was pretty far sighted for a guy who died in 1973...


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 15, 2018)

Wouldn't doubt it, Hootie.  Being obsessed about anything is a little weird anyway, imo, whether its tats, shoes, cowboy hats, money.... being obsessed is a stressful way to live, I think.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 15, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Wouldn't doubt it, Hootie.  Being obsessed about anything is a little weird anyway, imo, whether its tats, shoes, cowboy hats, money.... being obsessed is a stressful way to live, I think.



Well, cowboy hats aren’t an obsession. Just ask any rodeo contestant or rancher. 

Money is an obsession either, especially when people have enough to make their life and health good. Not having to worry about money is a nice thing.


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## treeguy64 (Oct 15, 2018)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Are you going to follow in the footsteps of "Sailor Jerry" and start selling your own line of Rum, t-shirts, etc., on line?  He was pretty far sighted for a guy who died in 1973...



I have one of his machines, actually, the Bulldog.  I received great pointers from the guy who bought his shop, when Sailor Jerry passed.  That guy, Mike Malone (Rollo Banks), is no longer with us, unfortunately.


----------



## jujube (Oct 15, 2018)

treeguy64;908718

[COLOR="#FF0000" said:
			
		

> [/COLOR][B]People get tattoos for as many reasons as there are people with tattoos.  Very, very few whom I met, in my fifteen years of pushing ink, got their pieces to draw attention. [/B] [/B]Most tattooed folks, at least the ones I knew who gave serious thought to getting their high quality work for high quality prices, had no agenda, other than to wear a piece they liked, a piece that meant something to them.  I tattooed world-class musicians, billionaires, and Oscar winning actors.  All were cool, all were highly intelligent.



I'd be hard put to draw much attention with mine, as it is in a place nobody would see unless I was running down Main Street naked at high noon.  Since I got my one-and-only tattoo at the age of 60, the chances of THAT happening are mighty slim......


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 16, 2018)

There will be some folks that will disagree, and that is fine, but wife and I don't like this "all over the place" look at all. And, it does make some people look like gang members, even though they aren't. 

Just like the fad of young folks wearing their baseball cap backwards or to the front to the side of their head. Wonder what started this fad up? Again, I've never see any type of cowboy, being rodeo or ranch, wearing it that way. And, I get a magazine called Farm & Ranch.


----------



## Ronni (Oct 16, 2018)

treeguy64 said:


> As the former founder, owner and operator of the first licensed tattoo shop in the State of Texas, I can tell you there is too much misinformation, here, to begin addressing the bulk of it.  Tattoos have been around for thousands of years. The craze in the US hit into high gear in the mid-80's, as better/safer "inks" were developed, along with precision tattoo machines that could do the job without overloading the skin with inks that would blob over time, giving that "old guy with the blobby tattoo" look, years down the line.  Single needle work became more popular, and artists capable of putting on photo realistic pieces began to gain in popularity.  In part, with my advice, and my lobbying efforts in the Texas House, laws were drawn up to protect tattoo clients, and make sure shops followed procedures to protect everyone involved in the tattoo process.
> 
> People get tattoos for as many reasons as there are people with tattoos.  Very, very few whom I met, in my fifteen years of pushing ink, got their pieces to draw attention.  Most tattooed folks, at least the ones I knew who gave serious thought to getting their high quality work for high quality prices, had no agenda, other than to wear a piece they liked, a piece that meant something to them.  I tattooed world-class musicians, billionaires, and Oscar winning actors.  All were cool, all were highly intelligent.
> 
> Tattooists made great money, for many years.  Some, at the very top, still do.  However, many tattooists never gave much thought to non-competition clauses when they took on apprentices.  As a result, shops started popping up on every corner, in the mid to late 90's.  When I opened my shop, I was the third shop in town.  When I called it quits, I was one of forty-seven shops, above and underground.  You can only slice the pie so thin before it's not worth eating it.



Thank you so much for your efforts!  

I started getting tattoos at 50, and am still a work-in-progress.  I have several completed pieces and a couple still works-in-progress.  I'll finish those up before I get more.  Every one I have is very personal to me, and its specific placement was given much thought. So, too, was my choice of artist.  I pay a lot of money for my ink, because of the skill and competence and artistry of my tattooist.  And also because their shop is licensed and regularly inspected. The equipment is sterilized, much is one-use, everyone wears disposable gloves, and the machines are draped in sterile plastic or other material.  In concert with my tattooist, we decided on locations on this old body that would be the least compromised by the aging of my skin.  

Just as an additional point, I have a very rare blood type, and am honored to donate my blood routinely.  Used to be that if you got a tattoo, you had to wait a year before being able to donate.  This was because not all shops were licensed or up to standard.  Now though, when I go give blood, even though the question is still asked, there's no wait time.  Progress!!


----------



## Sunny (Oct 16, 2018)

My only real objection to tattoos is their permanence.  We all change (many times) in the course of our lives, and although a tattoo may be high fashion among some young people now, who knows how it will appear 20-30 years down the road. Of course, young people never worry about that; they all know they will be young forever.

A tattoo is there to stay. Surgical removal doesn't sound like a very pleasant option. Why aren't there temporary tattoos that gradually fade away over the years?


----------



## Ronni (Oct 16, 2018)

Sunny said:


> My only real objection to tattoos is their permanence.  We all change (many times) in the course of our lives, and although a tattoo may be high fashion among some young people now, who knows how it will appear 20-30 years down the road. Of course, young people never worry about that; they all know they will be young forever.
> 
> A tattoo is there to stay. Surgical removal doesn't sound like a very pleasant option. Why aren't there temporary tattoos that gradually fade away over the years?


 
There are.  You can get a henna tattoo that will slowly fade with as your skin exfoliates, ultimately disappearing entirely.


----------



## Ronni (Oct 16, 2018)

Sunny said:


> My only real objection to tattoos is their permanence.



See, to me, that's a huge plus!    I WANT mine there forever!


----------



## rgp (Oct 16, 2018)

Ronni said:


> See, to me, that's a huge plus!    I WANT mine there forever!



Aren't they now removable?...


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 16, 2018)

Some folks like them/have them, or are not bothered by them/don't have any, while others don't like and will state that. Basically, I'm just glad that this "numerous tattoo" thing isn't everywhere in America and not in every professional sport.


----------



## rgp (Oct 16, 2018)

"As long as they can be covered up when necessary They are ok with me."

  Well if you want them covered up? then you're really not OK with them.

 And who decides when they _should_ be covered up?


   Oh and no, I do not care for them...I'm just posing a question.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 16, 2018)

rgp said:


> "As long as they can be covered up when necessary They are ok with me."
> 
> Well if you want them covered up? then you're really not OK with them.
> 
> ...



Companys who won’t call a potential employee back for another interview. No matter how much education or experience the potential employee has on their resume. 

And, if the person hid the tattoos really good, and got the job, once management sees them, they can think of some reason to let the person go. Remember the “90 day Probation” thing? A company can let a new employee go for any reason at any time......completely legal.


----------



## Trade (Oct 16, 2018)

My daughter got a bunch of them when she was young and stupid. Now she's paying big bucks to have them removed.


----------



## Trade (Oct 16, 2018)

This thread reminds me of a weird movie I saw back in the late 60's. 

The Illustrated Man with Rod Steiger and Claire Bloom. Anyone remember that?


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 16, 2018)

I never saw the movie but when I worked in a bookstore I remember the title. Ray Bradbury.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 16, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Companys who won’t call a potential employee back for another interview. No matter how much education or experience the potential employee has on their resume.
> 
> And, if the person hid the tattoos really good, and got the job, once management sees them, they can think of some reason to let the person go. Remember the “90 day Probation” thing? A company can let a new employee go for any reason at any time......completely legal.



Companies and institutions who refuse to hire folks because of tattoos are fewer all the time.  Most of us have gotten accustomed to seeing plenty of tats and no longer judge those who sport them.  

My husband had gall bladder surgery a couple of years ago by a doc in his 40s with tattoos on his arm.  I have a friend in her 30s who is highly tatted including two full-color sleeves.  She's a delightful young woman who teaches science in public high school.     

*TreeGuy,* thanks for the fascinating info on the recent history and proliferation of tattoos and tattoo shops.


----------



## Trade (Oct 16, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> I never saw the movie but when I worked in a bookstore I remember the title. Ray Bradbury.



Right. I read that it was based on a book of science fiction short stories by Ray Bradbury. But I never read it. Just saw the movie.


----------



## WhatInThe (Oct 16, 2018)

Tattoos have always been around but latest tattoo trend I would say started in the 1990s with a lot of people getting a single barbed wire tattoo on the arm. I also noticed something like a butterfly on the shoulder or ankle. This is where mass acceptance and/or desire for tattoos started. Rockstars, musicians, actors etc always had them where in the past people would just pouch hair or clothing styles but early this century seemed to start going all in. More recent I think the TV show Blindspot about the tattoo lady agent gave additional and longer life to current trends. Throw in a few tattoo reality shows and other reality shows featuring stars with tats it's game on.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 16, 2018)

StarSong said:


> Companies and institutions who refuse to hire folks because of tattoos are fewer all the time.  Most of us have gotten accustomed to seeing plenty of tats and no longer judge those who sport them.
> 
> My husband had gall bladder surgery a couple of years ago by a doc in his 40s with tattoos on his arm.  I have a friend in her 30s who is highly tatted including two full-color sleeves.  She's a delightful young woman who teaches science in public high school.
> 
> *TreeGuy,* thanks for the fascinating info on the recent history and proliferation of tattoos and tattoo shops.



Actually, it isn't nearly as accepted as you might think it is. I could show you small towns and cities where it's not nearly as accepted as Los Angeles. This is why many semi and fully-retired people chose to live in small towns, like in Idaho, Montana, Wyoming and so on. Just don't see many, if any, young farmers on tractors working fields with tats all over them or even one. Go to a Livestock Show at a County or State Fair. These 4-H and FFA kids, showing their livestock, don't have them. 

What I'm saying here is...….it's not a popular thing in small areas/towns, farming and ranch communities, like it is in big cities. 

I still think, that if a person was to look at a top-notch Executive, like an older, or possibly younger, CEO or CFO, you wouldn't see a bunch of tats covering their body. Top-notch Executives aren't the same as WWE, Cage Fighters, Rappers, Heavy Metal bands, NBA players or some NFL players. 

And, what about those, even in this forum, who think tats are disgusting on either men or women. What do you have to say to them?


----------



## treeguy64 (Oct 16, 2018)

Sunny said:


> My only real objection to tattoos is their permanence.  We all change (many times) in the course of our lives, and although a tattoo may be high fashion among some young people now, who knows how it will appear 20-30 years down the road. Of course, young people never worry about that; they all know they will be young forever.
> 
> A tattoo is there to stay. Surgical removal doesn't sound like a very pleasant option. Why aren't there temporary tattoos that gradually fade away over the years?



The permanence of tattoos is, for me and others, the very thing that makes them desirable:  I can look at any of my pieces and remember what I was doing when I got it, and why I wanted it.  It's not like we are "start anew beings" every day we arise.  We are each the sum total of our experiential realm, and tattoos are simply a part of that realm.  If you are looking for an ephemeral fashion statement, go out and buy a nice wardrobe that you can change out, at your heart's desire.


----------



## Trade (Oct 16, 2018)

treeguy64 said:


> The permanence of tattoos is, for me and others, the very thing that makes them desirable:  I can look at any of my pieces and remember what I was doing when I got it, and why I wanted it.



And that's what makes them undesirable to me. You end up 20, 30, 40 years down the road stuck with something on your body that your stupid 18 year old self thought was cool at the time.  

If you want memories take some photographs, or keep a journal. Now that's something I wish I had done. I regret not keeping a journal. But I have never regretted not getting a tattoo.


----------



## treeguy64 (Oct 16, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Actually, it isn't nearly as accepted as you might think it is. I could show you small towns and cities where it's not nearly as accepted as Los Angeles. This is why many semi and fully-retired people chose to live in small towns, like in Idaho, Montana, Wyoming and so on. Just don't see many, if any, young farmers on tractors working fields with tats all over them or even one. Go to a Livestock Show at a County or State Fair. These 4-H and FFA kids, showing their livestock, don't have them.
> 
> What I'm saying here is...….it's not a popular thing in small areas/towns, farming and ranch communities, like it is in big cities.
> 
> ...



LOL!  So, people choose towns to live in, specifically because people there don't have tattoos????  Gimme a break!  I tattooed folks from small towns, villages, etc.  I know tattooists who have shops in small towns.  I have tattooed bank executives, billionaires and Oscar winning actors.  I tattooed a past exec with the TX. Trial Lawyers Assoc.  I tattooed a leading OBGYN, a woman who delivered one of my daughters.  I tattooed the lead MD of a major med group.  And on, and on, and on, and - - - -


----------



## treeguy64 (Oct 16, 2018)

Trade said:


> And that's what makes them undesirable to me. You end up 20, 30, 40 years down the road stuck with something on your body that your stupid 18 year old self thought was cool at the time.



*That being the case, your sagacious 58 year old self can now seek out an amazing tattooist who will cover the undesirable piece with something amazing, or you can find a professional tat removal office to make your piece go away.*


----------



## Trade (Oct 16, 2018)

treeguy64 said:


> *That being the case, your sagacious 58 year old self can now seek out an amazing tattooist who will cover the undesirable piece with something amazing, or you can find a professional tat removal office to make your piece go away.*



Sagacious?  I had to google that one. 

Are you trying to impress me with that 50 cent word?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 16, 2018)

treeguy64 said:


> LOL!  So, people choose towns to live in, specifically because people there don't have tattoos????  Gimme a break!  I tattooed folks from small towns, villages, etc.  I know tattooists who have shops in small towns.  I have tattooed bank executives, billionaires and Oscar winning actors.  I tattooed a past exec with the TX. Trial Lawyers Assoc.  I tattooed a leading OBGYN, a woman who delivered one of my daughters.  I tattooed the lead MD of a major med group.  And on, and on, and on, and - - - -



Totally agree, TreeGuy.  I may live in Los Angeles but I spend a lot of time in other areas of the country including small towns and urban centers.  Plenty of tattoos everywhere, and not just on the under 40 crowd.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 16, 2018)

*Definition of sagacious 
*

From the root word Sagittarius
 1- of sage, an herb commonly used in turkey stuffing.
 2- a brush, often found in the southwestern US.
 3- a story, The Saga of The West.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2018)

Trade said:


> And that's what makes them undesirable to me. You end up 20, 30, 40 years down the road stuck with something on your body that your stupid 18 year old self thought was cool at the time.
> 
> If you want memories take some photographs, or keep a journal. Now that's something I wish I had done. I regret not keeping a journal. But I have never regretted not getting a tattoo.



I have to admit, I do keep a journal, have done for many  years, and I take a lot of photographs so I have a photographic journal too.

It's amazing how much you've forgotten until you read or look back ... even just a couple of years ago.. 

Sorry..off topic...


----------



## Trade (Oct 16, 2018)

treeguy64 said:


> *That being the case, your sagacious 58 year old self can now seek out an amazing tattooist who will cover the undesirable piece with something amazing, or you can find a professional tat removal office to make your piece go away.*



Cool. So then instead of having something on your body to remind you of how stupid you were when you were young, you have something on your body to remind you of how stupid you still are after all these years.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2018)

real definition of sagacious...


*having or showing understanding and the ability to make good judgments: *a sagacious person/comment/choice


----------



## treeguy64 (Oct 16, 2018)

Trade said:


> Cool. So then instead of having something on your body to remind you of how stupid you were when you were young, you have something on your body to remind you of how stupid you still are after all these years.



*There are none so blind as - - - - -*


----------



## CeeCee (Oct 16, 2018)

Here's my definition...I'll use it in a sentence.

The tattoos I got when I was 20 don't look so great on my now sagacious body, lol. 

Edit: that was just an example...I don't have any tattoos and my body doesn't sag.

Well the first part is true!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 16, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> Here's my definition...I'll use it in a sentence.
> 
> The tattoos I got when I was 20 don't look so great on my now sagacious body, lol.



 Cee Cee


----------



## StarSong (Oct 16, 2018)

:lofl::lofl::lofl:  
Love your definition, CeeCee!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 16, 2018)

StarSong said:


> Totally agree, TreeGuy.  I may live in Los Angeles but I spend a lot of time in other areas of the country including small towns and urban centers.  Plenty of tattoos everywhere, and not just on the under 40 crowd.



I’ll take you to places in Colorado, not Denver or areas like it, where very few, if any tats are found. Like Stratsburg or the western end of Loveland. We’ve been to both and not a single tattoo. Have you been to either? Cheyenne, Wyoming is the least tattooed city in the U.S. (website about that). Cody and Douglas Wyoming. Most of Billings, Montana and Bozeman. Places in the Dakota’s, Nebraska and Kansas. I’ve been to most of these places. Tattoos and body piercings are pretty much nonexistent, especially on farms and ranches.

And, don’t even tell me that many, if any rodeo cowboys, of which I use to be one, have them. Young or old farmer or ranchers. Ever once had a rodeo cowboy or ranch owner come to you for a tattoo???

Like I said, the craze isn’t all over the U.S.. Obviously all big/major cities yes, but not all across the U.S.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 16, 2018)

Trade said:


> Cool. So then instead of having something on your body to remind you of how stupid you were when you were young, you have something on your body to remind you of how stupid you still are after all these years.



Don’t necessarily agree with this, but sure sounds good!


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2018)

someone on the phone for you Cody.... :notfair::bananalama:


----------



## Trade (Oct 16, 2018)

treeguy64 said:


> *or you can find a professional tat removal office to make your piece go away.*



My daughter is doing that now. She came to her senses when she started teaching school and had to wear long sleeves to work all the time. And it's a long, painful, expensive process.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 16, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> I’ll take you to places in Colorado, not Denver or areas like it, where very few, if any tats are found. Like Stratsburg or the western end of Loveland. We’ve been to both and not a single tattoo. Have you been to either? Cheyenne, Wyoming is the least tattooed city in the U.S. (website about that). Cody and Douglas Wyoming. Most of Billings, Montana and Bozeman. Places in the Dakota’s, Nebraska and Kansas. I’ve been to most of these places. Tattoos and body piercings are pretty much nonexistent, especially on farms and ranches.
> 
> And, don’t even tell me that many, if any rodeo cowboys, of which I use to be one, have them. Young or old farmer or ranchers. Ever once had a rodeo cowboy or ranch owner come to you for a tattoo???
> 
> Like I said, the craze isn’t all over the U.S.. Obviously all big/major cities yes, but not all across the U.S.



Why are you so invested in this topic, CR?  I'd bet that in the few months that I've been active on SF you've brought up tattoos in a dozen different threads, always remarking extremely negatively about them.  I don't get it.  Why do you care so much about what other people choose to do with their bodies?


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 16, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> View attachment 58040 someone on the phone for you Cody.... :notfair::bananalama:



Funny, Holly, real funny! But, sorry, no phone calls. 
Then again, could have some rodeo cowboys calling me saying, “Cody, what the heck are these people talking about? Have any of them ever met a rodeo cowboy or rancher in their life?”


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 16, 2018)

FYI - The OP (aka Cody Fausnaugh) had started an identical thread on another forum.  And with similar results - one or two like minded who say amen, and the rest of us are like WTF?  Sad.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 16, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> View attachment 58040 someone on the phone for you Cody.... :notfair::bananalama:


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 16, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Funny, Holly, real funny! But, sorry, no phone calls.
> Then again, could have some rodeo cowboys calling me saying, “Cody, what the heck are these people talking about? Have any of them ever met a rodeo cowboy or rancher in their life?”



Several of us live in Texas, Arizona, Wyoming, etc... so yeah, we have met cowboys and ranchers.   We just don't worship at the altar.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 16, 2018)

We've gone over the tats several times here at SF, too.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 16, 2018)

StarSong said:


> Why are you so invested in this topic, CR?  I'd bet that in the few months that I've been active on SF you've brought up tattoos in a dozen different threads, always remarking extremely negatively about them.  I don't get it.  Why do you care so much about what other people choose to do with their bodies?



You do know there are those that do dislike them, for various reasons. Same goes for body piercings. 

Every time a police photo of a gang member is shown on media, their body is full of tattoos. Every time there is a program on cable about jails and prisons, guess what people see. 

NFL, NBA, WWE, Cage Fighters, all disgusting looking with tattoos. Great players that would be better looking without looking like they came from the Hood.

Oh well.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Funny, Holly, real funny! But, sorry, no phone calls.
> Then again, could have some rodeo cowboys calling me saying, “Cody, what the heck are these people talking about? Have any of them ever met a rodeo cowboy or rancher in their life?”



lol..I was thinking more of you calling someone, to protect you from these big baddies on here...


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 16, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> lol..I was thinking more of you calling someone, to protect you from these big baddies on here...



nahhhh, it was Wife.


----------



## jujube (Oct 16, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> I’ll take you to places in Colorado, not Denver or areas like it, where very few, if any tats are found. Like Stratsburg or the western end of Loveland. *We’ve been to both and not a single tattoo*. Have you been to either? Cheyenne, Wyoming is the least tattooed city in the U.S. (website about that). Cody and Douglas Wyoming. Most of Billings, Montana and Bozeman. Places in the Dakota’s, Nebraska and Kansas. I’ve been to most of these places. Tattoos and body piercings are pretty much nonexistent, especially on farms and ranches.
> 
> And, don’t even tell me that many, if any rodeo cowboys, of which I use to be one, have them. Young or old farmer or ranchers. Ever once had a rodeo cowboy or ranch owner come to you for a tattoo???
> 
> Like I said, the craze isn’t all over the U.S.. Obviously all big/major cities yes, but not all across the U.S.



I'm trying to figure out how you know there are no tattoos there.  Have you seen everyone naked?  Do people in those areas run around in the altogether.....even in winter?  Otherwise how would you know if they had no tattoos?  I'm going to bet that you'd be mighty surprised how many tattoos there are there.  Even on...gasp....rodeo stars.


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## StarSong (Oct 16, 2018)

jujube said:


> I'm trying to figure out how you know there are no tattoos there.  Have you seen everyone naked?  Do people in those areas run around in the altogether.....even in winter?  Otherwise how would you know if they had no tattoos?  I'm going to bet that you'd be mighty surprised how many tattoos there are there.  Even on...gasp....rodeo stars.



I'd bet the same, Jujube.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 16, 2018)

Hoot N Annie said:


> FYI - The OP (aka Cody Fausnaugh) had started an identical thread on another forum.  And with similar results - one or two like minded who say amen, and the rest of us are like WTF?  Sad.



No, your very sad for saying WTF. If this language is on here now, I’m off of here. Can’t believe Mods would allow this!

Wife and I definitely like those “like minded people” and why not.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 16, 2018)

jujube said:


> I'm trying to figure out how you know there are no tattoos there.  Have you seen everyone naked?  Do people in those areas run around in the altogether.....even in winter?  Otherwise how would you know if they had no tattoos?  I'm going to bet that you'd be mighty surprised how many tattoos there are there.  Even on...gasp....rodeo stars.



Don’t people wear short sleeve shirts, t-shirts and shorts in summertime? Thought so!

Guess I really need to find forums much more to my liking, with our likes and dislikes.

Sounds like nobody on here knows a thing about rodeo, or even likes it. Nobody knows, or cares, about cowboy/ranch or farm life either.

So, have your tattoos! I just have to go, like really get out of here!

Been nice, but.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 16, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> lol..I was thinking more of you calling someone, to protect you from these big baddies on here...



Nope, just going to log out and that’s it. IOW, gone! Don’t need or want the crap anymore. People bashing me about not liking tattoos, piercings, people who smoke, people who like the “F” word and other swearing, non-Christians.... all of it. I’ve done threads on all of them and have been bashed for all of it. Just don’t need it in my life!


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 16, 2018)

Happy trails!!   :wave:


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 16, 2018)

YAGE => Yet Another Grand Exit.  


This link is for the OP


http://nextluxury.com/mens-style-and-fashion/cowboy-tattoos-for-men/


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 16, 2018)

That's 2 in one day. I think that's a first in the long history of Goodbye Forever.


----------



## CeeCee (Oct 16, 2018)

And he's gone....but he'll be back!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 16, 2018)

He always does. Why can't he find a rodeo or Western forum where people understand him. I could never figure that out.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 16, 2018)

Hoot N Annie said:


> YAGE => Yet Another Grand Exit.
> 
> 
> This link is for the OP
> ...




wow it has an article on how to grow a beard.


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 16, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> He always does. Why can't he find a rodeo or Western forum where people understand him. I could never figure that out.



Maybe he fears being exposed as "all hat and no cattle"...


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 16, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> wow it has an article on how to grow a beard.



lol -  I dunno.  I just saw the 90 tats for cowboys.  First site that came up on google


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 16, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> And, what about those, even in this forum, who think tats are disgusting on either men or women. What do you have to say to them?



Nothing
Traveler is gone



ClassicRockr said:


> Nope, just going to log out and that’s it. IOW, gone! Don’t need or want the crap anymore. People bashing me about not liking tattoos, piercings, people who smoke, people who like the “F” word and other swearing, non-Christians.... all of it. I’ve done threads on all of them and have been bashed for all of it. Just don’t need it in my life!



Dang, and I had something to say to him.......


----------



## jujube (Oct 16, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> Nothing
> Traveler is gone
> 
> 
> ...



Eh, don't worry.....he'll be back....again.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 16, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> wow it has an article on how to grow a beard.



giddeeeyup


----------



## hearlady (Oct 16, 2018)

Now that's Western, Gary!

I don't have a tattoo, I don't want a tattoo and I fully expect none of you to care.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 16, 2018)

jujube said:


> Eh, don't worry.....he'll be back....again.



I dunno, looks permanent


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> I dunno, looks permanent



Naaa. he'll be back..always gets a paddy on for a while, and then back again soon...


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 16, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> Nothing
> Traveler is gone.



I kinda miss Traveler.   :kissmy:


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 16, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> giddeeeyup



It's absolutely brilliant! If I had a printer, I'd hang it in my livingroom.....


----------



## treeguy64 (Oct 16, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Don’t people wear short sleeve shirts, t-shirts and shorts in summertime? Thought so!
> 
> Guess I really need to find forums much more to my liking, with our likes and dislikes.
> 
> ...



Don't let the door hit you in the butt! You certainly come off, in here, as a very unpleasant sort. Hope you find others of your kind in another forum. Has not been nice, but.


----------



## IKE (Oct 17, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> I just have to go, like really get out of here!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 17, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Don’t people wear short sleeve shirts, t-shirts and shorts in summertime? Thought so!
> 
> Guess I really need to find forums much more to my liking, with our likes and dislikes.
> 
> ...





ClassicRockr said:


> Nope, just going to log out and that’s it. IOW, gone! Don’t need or want the crap anymore. People bashing me about not liking tattoos, piercings, people who smoke, people who like the “F” word and other swearing, non-Christians.... all of it. I’ve done threads on all of them and have been bashed for all of it. Just don’t need it in my life!


Come back after you move!!


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 17, 2018)

treeguy64 said:


> Don't let the door hit you in the butt! You certainly come off, in here, as a very unpleasant sort. Hope you find others of your kind in another forum. Has not been nice, but.




Oh don't be unkind treeguy , with all due respect . I've known CR for a long time, he's not an unpleasant man, in fact I've never known him to be rude or disrespectful to anyone .  However he can be extremely naive and  does get stuck on several issues that have been addressed multiple times, and therefore we  tend to get a little tired of it. ,, if only he'd learn to laugh at himself, he'd be better off..


----------



## Ronni (Oct 17, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> I’ll take you to places in Colorado, not Denver or areas like it, where very few, if any tats are found. Like Stratsburg or the western end of Loveland. We’ve been to both and not a single tattoo. Have you been to either? Cheyenne, Wyoming is the least tattooed city in the U.S. (website about that). Cody and Douglas Wyoming. Most of Billings, Montana and Bozeman. Places in the Dakota’s, Nebraska and Kansas. I’ve been to most of these places. Tattoos and body piercings are pretty much nonexistent, especially on farms and ranches.



This is not a factual statement.  All you're saying here is that you can't SEE any tattoos or piercings on the people you've come across.  It doesn't mean they don't have them.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 17, 2018)

Looks like a discussion about tattoos has morphed into WW3!  

Why do I get the feeling that this discussion has never really been about tattoos at all?


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 17, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> Oh don't be unkind treeguy , with all due respect . I've known CR for a long time, he's not an unpleasant man, in fact I've never known him to be rude or disrespectful to anyone .  However he can be extremely naive and  does get stuck on several issues that have been addressed multiple times, and therefore we  tend to get a little tired of it. ,, if only he'd learn to laugh at himself, he'd be better off..



Yeah, in all actuality, CR seems a very nice guy.

He just gets rankled when getting hisself into a defensive corner.

He may not realize his opinionated topics set the mood to do just that, turn people off

I made a poster along those lines;


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 17, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> Yeah, in all actuality, CR seems a very nice guy.
> 
> He just gets rankled when getting hisself into a defensive corner.
> 
> ...



Exactly Gary...


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Dec 4, 2018)

*Do you think the "tatoo" fad is over?*

Time was when everybody and his grandmother were sporting "Tats", with great personal meaning. Do you think the "tatoo" fad is over?


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 4, 2018)

I know that me talking about them is over.


----------



## treeguy64 (Dec 4, 2018)

At least, spell "tattoo" correctly, if you're going to start yet another thread about a subject that's been run into the ground, in here.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 4, 2018)

Absolutely NOT!! Just visit here in Jacksonville, FL and you'd definitely see what I mean. All over the arms/top of hands, legs and some on the neck and even back. 

One or two small tattoos is one thing, but today, there are those that must spend hundreds-to-thousands of dollars on theirs. 

Watched a cable show called Gangland and another about state and federal prison inmates. Wow, some very "wicked" looking tattoos there. The nicer tattoos can be seen on the show Inked. 

Wife and I don't have any and would never get any.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 4, 2018)

treeguy64 said:


> At least, spell "tattoo" correctly, if you're going to start yet another thread about a subject that's been run into the ground, in here.




You're absolutely RIGHT, it has been "run into the ground", but then again, so have some other topics/threads.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 4, 2018)

That fad is like "the gift that keeps on giving."  How would we know that it is over, since the tatoos are permanent, and will unfortunately be in our line of vision forever?


----------



## Ronni (Dec 4, 2018)

I think the "fad" aspect of it  is over.  It was put to rest as a fad some time back, and now folks are getting inked more because it means something to them, and not just because all their friends are.  It's a form of personal expression.


----------



## C'est Moi (Dec 4, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> I known that me talking about them is over.



:lol:


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 4, 2018)

Ronni said:


> I think the "fad" aspect of it  is over.  It was put to rest as a fad some time back, and now folks are getting inked more because it means something to them, and not just because all their friends are.  It's a form of personal expression.



But, WHY does "person expression" have to be all over the arms, part of the hands, on the neck and sometimes on the back? Where we currently live, it's like a lot of young folks want to play "gang member", by looks that is. I really looks like a number of businesses want that "gang" look working for them. No matter the amount of experience, college degree or whatever, I'd find a way not to hire someone that looked like a gang member.

And, there are business that absolutely won't hire someone with visible tattoos for outside sales reps. I have never seen an airline stewardess with tattoos on their arms or wherever.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 4, 2018)

fuzzybuddy said:


> Time was when everybody and his grandmother were sporting "Tats", with great personal meaning. Do you think the "tatoo" fad is over?



Sure, stir the pot! :stirthepot::tapfoot::beatdeadhorse:


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 4, 2018)

Well, I've had my say about this topic. Everyone here knows where/how wife and I stand on it.


----------



## DaveA (Dec 4, 2018)

Classic - -here's one for you to get before heading west. It'll make you fit right in with those cowboy "gangs".


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 4, 2018)

DaveA said:


> Classic - -here's one for you to get before heading west. It'll make you fit right in with those cowboy "gangs".



My wife says "No thank you...……...YOU get it". I told her, "Nice comeback, Honey!" 

We just thank God that this multiple tattoo thing all over the arms and other places isn't all over America. There are retirement areas that don't want to look like a gang city. We are going to one of them.  
​


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## jujube (Dec 4, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> But, WHY does "person expression" have to be all over the arms, part of the hands, on the neck and sometimes on the back? Where we currently live, *it's like a lot of young folks want to play "gang member*", by looks that is. I really looks like a number of businesses want that "gang" look working for them. No matter the amount of experience, college degree or whatever, I'd find a way not to hire someone that looked like a gang member.
> 
> And, there are business that absolutely won't hire someone with visible tattoos for outside sales reps. I have never seen an airline stewardess with tattoos on their arms or wherever.



Probably the same reason some people like to dress up in western attire and play like they're cowboys......


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 4, 2018)

Tattoos are everywhere, even in the boondocks.  What I don't get is why get so riled up over it?  It's like everything else -- if you don't like it, don't do it.

We've got cowboys, ranchers, dirt farmers, rodeo people, etc., here, especially out in the rural areas (of which there are many in this state) and they've got as many tattoos as everybody else.  Who cares?


----------



## 911 (Dec 5, 2018)

For anyone that works in law enforcement or as a corrections officer, most know that some tattoos on certain parts of the body reflect different messages. Prisoners belonging to the different gangs that are incarcerated can and do communicate by tattooing different symbols and then covering up certain ones while leaving others visible. This allows members to communicate among one another in the same gang. It’s most important for gang members to follow their code. To go it alone is not a good idea. 

In today’s prison society, it’s important for the prisoners that are between the ages on 18-45 to hook up with a gang. Once accepted, the new member must wear the gang’s tattoo design. Next thing is to learn the language and how to communicate. Being a prisoner and not a gang member is risky business.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 5, 2018)

jujube said:


> Probably the same reason some people like to dress up in western attire and play like they're cowboys......



Do you know how to saddle and bridle a horse...…….I do! Do you know how to swing a lariat and catch a steer...…...I do! Believe, I was in a profession rodeo association and didn't dress up and play cowboy.

But, then again, I seriously doubt if anyone on this forum has even been around cowboys.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 5, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> Tattoos are everywhere, even in the boondocks.  What I don't get is why get so riled up over it?  It's like everything else -- if you don't like it, don't do it.
> 
> We've got cowboys, ranchers, dirt farmers, rodeo people, etc., here, especially out in the rural areas (of which there are many in this state) and they've got as many tattoos as everybody else.  Who cares?



Guess you need the post that I did about Sid Steiner. The rodeo cowboy who was always getting teased about his tattoos and body piercings. Have never seen anybody showing livestock at a county or state fair, full of tattoos. I've been in Colorado, Idaho, Montana, the Dakota's, Nebraska and Kansas and have never/ever seen any young farmers, ranchers or rodeo people displaying tattoos all over their body. 

Have YOU ever seen an airline stewardess, pilot, co-pilot displaying tattoos all over themselves????? Guess not, hugh.  

"Who cares" you ask...……..believe it or not, many, many people do.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 5, 2018)

911 said:


> For anyone that works in law enforcement or as a corrections officer, most know that some tattoos on certain parts of the body reflect different messages. Prisoners belonging to the different gangs that are incarcerated can and do communicate by tattooing different symbols and then covering up certain ones while leaving others visible. This allows members to communicate among one another in the same gang. It’s most important for gang members to follow their code. To go it alone is not a good idea.
> 
> In today’s prison society, it’s important for the prisoners that are between the ages on 18-45 to hook up with a gang. Once accepted, the new member must wear the gang’s tattoo design. Next thing is to learn the language and how to communicate. Being a prisoner and not a gang member is risky business.



And, would an officer have a tendency to pull over his patrol car and talk to a person walking along a road, who was full of tattoos, instead of doing the same to a person that didn't look the same way? Can't numerous tattoos give off a bad "vibe" to an officer?


----------



## Knight (Dec 5, 2018)

I kind of wish there were pictures of 70 yr. & older with multiple tats to look at if only to see the difference between firm & wrinkled skin.  I can only imagine a tat of the flag on the back of a flabby arm flapping as though it were being blown by the wind.  Really wouldn't want to see the tats on the chest of a 70 something guy with man boobs.

Tats are a choice. In my Navy boot camp out of our company of 78 recruits 77 got tats or already had some. I didn't and couldn't be convinced every sailor had to have one.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 5, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Guess you need the post that I did about Sid Steiner. The rodeo cowboy who was always getting teased about his tattoos and body piercings. Have never seen anybody showing livestock at a county or state fair, full of tattoos. I've been in Colorado, Idaho, Montana, the Dakota's, Nebraska and Kansas and have never/ever seen any young farmers, ranchers or rodeo people displaying tattoos all over their body.
> 
> Have YOU ever seen an airline stewardess, pilot, co-pilot displaying tattoos all over themselves????? Guess not, hugh.
> 
> "Who cares" you ask...……..believe it or not, many, many people do.



Just because you do not see someone's tattoos when they are dressed in everyday clothing does not mean they are not there.  I just do not see why it is so all fired important to you.  I believe that what's inside a person is far more important than what's on their skin, and I am certainly not going to judge someone for having them.  It certainly isn't a sign of depraved character.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 5, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> And, would an officer have a tendency to pull over his patrol car and talk to a person walking along a road, who was full of tattoos, instead of doing the same to a person that didn't look the same way? Can't numerous tattoos give off a bad "vibe" to an officer?



So you think it is OK for law enforcement to hassle someone over how they look?


----------



## rgp (Dec 6, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> So you think it is OK for law enforcement to hassle someone over how they look?




  I think...it is OK for law enforcement to be suspicious of whom ever they feel suspicious about. And react accordingly. That is exactly what we pay them to do.

 If one does not want to be seen as a criminal thug ? Then do not present ones self *as a criminal thug.
*


----------



## treeguy64 (Dec 6, 2018)

:beatdeadhorse:  Mother, make it stop!


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 6, 2018)

treeguy64 said:


> :beatdeadhorse:  Mother, make it stop!



Dang....if you look hard at that guy beating the dead horse, he looks to have....yes, yes it is...it's.... a.... tattoo!!!


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 6, 2018)

Just a scattered thought here, while this thread bleeds the last of its ink;

You have to appreciate how badass the Chinese are, making their language totally out of tattoo symbols.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 6, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> So you think it is OK for law enforcement to hassle someone over how they look?



Absolutely! And, it's not "hassling", someone, they are just doing their job...….like rgp says.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 6, 2018)

rgp said:


> I think...it is OK for law enforcement to be suspicious of whom ever they feel suspicious about. And react accordingly. That is exactly what we pay them to do.
> 
> If one does not want to be seen as a criminal thug ? Then do not present ones self *as a criminal thug.
> *



Absolutely right!


----------



## StarSong (Dec 6, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Absolutely right!



So by extension you're clearly OK with being personally stopped by police officers who happen past you simply because they previously arrested men dressed like cowboys, right?  After all, we've all seen plenty of movies portray cowboys as anything but law abiding citizens, and undoubtedly police officers have encountered their fair share of criminals sporting Stetsons and Tony Lamas.

For that matter, why not have them stop and hassle all humans?  That seems to be the species with the greatest tendency toward criminal behavior...


----------



## Victor (Dec 6, 2018)

I agree with the disdain for tattoos but this is also an example of how the older
generation disapproves of and condemns personal expression of the younger generation
that they cannot understand. Except that some older folks also have tattoos. Some of them
are unreadable. I have seen poems, messages (like "erotic fun") vampires, comic
strip characters, etc. Hey, why not ads?


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 6, 2018)

StarSong said:


> So by extension you're clearly OK with being personally stopped by police officers who happen past you simply because they previously arrested men dressed like cowboys, right?  After all, we've all seen plenty of movies portray cowboys as anything but law abiding citizens, and undoubtedly police officers have encountered their fair share of criminals sporting Stetsons and Tony Lamas.
> 
> For that matter, why not have them stop and hassle all humans?  That seems to be the species with the greatest tendency toward criminal behavior...



This is something to discuss with "911" or even "rgp"


----------



## StarSong (Dec 6, 2018)

I know little about RGP, but from other posts made by 911, I highly doubt he would endorse the idea of police hassling people simply because they had a lot of tattoos.


----------



## rgp (Dec 6, 2018)

StarSong said:


> I know little about RGP, but from other posts made by 911, I highly doubt he would endorse the idea of police hassling people simply because they had a lot of tattoos.




 They are not *hassling* anyone. They are however *suspicious* of *some* because they display a habit, a feature ? *consistent* with criminal appearance  & *criminal activity.* Which is again exactly what we pay them to do. Would you rather them walk around/patrol, with blinders on?


----------



## StarSong (Dec 6, 2018)

rgp said:


> They are not *hassling* anyone. They are however *suspicious* of *some* because they display a habit, a feature ? *consistent* with criminal appearance  & *criminal activity.* Which is again exactly what we pay them to do. Would you rather them walk around/patrol, with blinders on?



RGP, the quote I was responding to is below.  This was no mention of criminal or suspicious behavior, it was about someone walking down a road who was being judged by nothing more than the presence (or absence) of visible tattoos.  In my book, singling people out for no more substantial reason than (non gang insignia) tattoos would indeed be hassling them.  Tattoos are so common these days that it would be difficult for a police officer to argue probably cause to a judge.  Many police officers under 40 have a tattoos of their own.     



ClassicRockr said:


> And, would an officer have a tendency to pull  over his patrol car and talk to a person walking along a road, who was  full of tattoos, instead of doing the same to a person that didn't look  the same way? Can't numerous tattoos give off a bad "vibe" to an  officer?


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 6, 2018)

Well, I totally understand what rgp is saying. Actually, "singling" people out is part of an officers job. In my book, and appears to be in rgp book as well, this "singling" out is not hassling, it's their job. 

And, depending on where a person lives, like Los Angeles, officers can sport tattoos, but not necessarily all over their arms, on their neck, etc. There's a huge difference between a few tattoos and looking like a person had just been released from San Quentin Prison. 

You may have numerous tattoos on yourself, which is entirely up to you, but there are those that simply don't like the look at all. 

This is the first city I've ever lived in where people absolutely love getting lots and lots of tattoos.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 6, 2018)

The last I heard, this is still a free country. And it seems to me that freedom ought to include decorating (or, if you prefer, defacing) your own body however you want, without interference from a Nazi-like police squad.

I don't personally like tattoos.  So what?  Why should someone who does like them get harassment from the police?  Sorry, it sounds an awful lot like a fascist regime to me.

Part of the problem is that it's a very slippery slope.  What if a lot of criminals wear a certain type of t-shirt? Or a black hoodie?  Oh, wait, that's happened already.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2018)

This is the same guy 40 years after getting his tattoos done ...YuK


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2018)

...and more horrible looking things....


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 6, 2018)

Sunny said:


> The last I heard, this is still a free country. And it seems to me that freedom ought to include decorating (or, if you prefer, defacing) your own body however you want, without interference from a Nazi-like police squad.
> 
> I don't personally like tattoos.  So what?  Why should someone who does like them get harassment from the police?  Sorry, it sounds an awful lot like a fascist regime to me.
> 
> Part of the problem is that it's a very slippery slope.  What if a lot of criminals wear a certain type of t-shirt? Or a black hoodie?  Oh, wait, that's happened already.



Again, I don't look at law enforcement asking someone questions, who has multiple tattoos all over, as harassment. I call it, doing their job. Then again, wife and I are very, very pro law enforcement. 
Yes, we can do whatever we want to any part of our bodies, but how people will look at us and treat us, could definitely be a problem. And, those that do get all of these tattoos all over their body, aren't accepted everywhere in the U.S. or every job.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 6, 2018)

Well, we could keep going around in circles of the "ya" and "na" of tattoos and/or multiple tattoos, but...……..Bottom Line Is:

There are those that this "tattoo" thing doesn't bother at all and those that it does. Some young people will continue to get them, even fill their arms and legs with them, while other young people despise getting any. It's not a thing that is in every part of the U.S., but is definitely a big city thing. I seriously doubt if I will see any, but perhaps, a young farmer or rancher sporting tattoos all over their arms, legs, neck, etc.. Just doesn't go along with the lifestyle. I just couldn't imagine seeing cattle buyers at an auction with tattoos on their necks and big tattoo of an Angus Steer on their arm. But, maybe. Things are possible.


----------



## rgp (Dec 6, 2018)

StarSong said:


> RGP, the quote I was responding to is below.  This was no mention of criminal or suspicious behavior, it was about someone walking down a road who was being judged by nothing more than the presence (or absence) of visible tattoos.  In my book, singling people out for no more substantial reason than (non gang insignia) tattoos would indeed be hassling them.  Tattoos are so common these days that it would be difficult for a police officer to argue probably cause to a judge.  Many police officers under 40 have a tattoos of their own.




   You didn't mention criminal activity or persons, and I understand that completely but...........

   When the police encounter a person heavily tattooed they can't readily see gang tats . But so many of the thugs they do encounter do indeed have gang tats, they [police] might well stop the individual just to be sure.

 The analogy I have used in the past is..........If the criminal stats, and the experience of any officer has shown to be that most bank robbers are 70 yrs/old , white haired, with a beer belly......I would likely be stopped every time I even walked by  bank...........And IMO, that is just good police work.


----------



## 911 (Dec 6, 2018)

Look, it’s like this, but first, let me make something perfect c-l-e-a-r. The Pennsylvania State Police does not make it a habit to hassle people.

That being stated, anyone is permitted to wear as many tats and body piercings that their little heart desires. However, there are some tats that standout like a sore thumb that represent their affiliation with a known gang. In that case, we may (or may not) ask them a few questions in an attempt to identify their intentions. 

Tats and body piercings are just considered “cool” to some people. And if that’s their thing in life, it’s fine by me. As they say, “We have bigger fish to fry.” OTOH, tats do make great identifiable or distinguishable markings when looking for a specific suspect, especially if the person is wanted on a BOLO.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 7, 2018)

911 said:


> Look, it’s like this, but first, let me make something perfect c-l-e-a-r. The Pennsylvania State Police does not make it a habit to hassle people.
> 
> That being stated, anyone is permitted to wear as many tats and body piercings that their little heart desires. However, there are some tats that standout like a sore thumb that represent their affiliation with a known gang. In that case, we may (or may not) ask them a few questions in an attempt to identify their intentions.
> 
> Tats and body piercings are just considered “cool” to some people. And if that’s their thing in life, it’s fine by me. As they say, “We have bigger fish to fry.” OTOH, tats do make great identifiable or distinguishable markings when looking for a specific suspect, especially if the person is wanted on a BOLO.



Absolutely true. 

Now, my question for you...……..does anyone ever get a tattoo that could be considered "gang type or look", but aren't part of any gang? After seeing scenes of the tv shows Gangland, Hard Time, Lockdown, Pitbulls & Parolees and seeing what appears to be some of the same tattoos, I would think "yes", but don't know.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 7, 2018)

Thank you for your input, 911.  

CR, I have three children, not one of whom has a tattoo, but all have spouses with one or two tattoos.  My kids and their friends are very non-judgmental about tattoos - much as they would be about men who are balding and decide to keep the remnants alive or shave their domes clean.  To them, it's worthy of a moment of "I see what you've done there.  Are you happy with it?" Then the conversation moves along.  People under 40 tend to have very little energy on the presence or absence of tattoos.  

I went to a Neighborhood Watch meeting in October where the featured speaker was a gang specialist.  He showed photos of gang tattoos (and graffiti), explained their meaning, and why many gangsters choose to display them so prominently.  The police have their hands full with real gangsters and aren't wasting time with people sporting full sleeves depicting their favorite bands, family members and general artwork.   

p.s.  I had to look up BOLO.  It stands for "Be On the LookOut."  Who knew???


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 7, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Do you know how to saddle and bridle a horse...…….I do! Do you know how to swing a lariat and catch a steer...…...I do! Believe, I was in a profession rodeo association and didn't dress up and play cowboy.
> 
> But, then again, I seriously doubt if anyone on this forum has even been around cowboys.



Well now, seems you know some about horses

Sooooooo, what’s yer take on branding?
(jus’ toyin’ with ya, CR….sorta)

We've got a few real cowboys out this way
They don't seem so fixated on tattoos...sorta take it or leave it, folks

Heh, their hands and arms and back of their necks have the appearance of hide, their grip is somewhat vise-like, their faces are road maps, and their hats and boots are well worn 

_*real *_cowboys


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 7, 2018)

StarSong said:


> Thank you for your input, 911.
> 
> CR, I have three children, not one of whom has a tattoo, but all have spouses with one or two tattoos.  My kids and their friends are very non-judgmental about tattoos - much as they would be about men who are balding and decide to keep the remnants alive or shave their domes clean.  To them, it's worthy of a moment of "I see what you've done there.  Are you happy with it?" Then the conversation moves along.  People under 40 tend to have very little energy on the presence or absence of tattoos.
> 
> ...



Can't believe I'm saying this, StarSong, but you are right. However, we are a "judgmental" type couple and have been for a very long time. We see nothing wrong with judging how people look or act. 

We judge because we don't want to be around smokers, people that swear (definitely the "f" word), people that do excessive drinking, etc., etc.. But, that is us and those that don't judge is fine with us. However, there are those that will say "I don't judge others", but in reality, they definitely do.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 7, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> Well now, seems you know some about horses
> 
> Sooooooo, what’s yer take on branding?
> (jus’ toyin’ with ya, CR….sorta)
> ...



We'd take it much more "in stride" if it wasn't so dang visible here. I really mean that. Where we are moving to, not nearly as visible as here. But, did go out to dinner at a Golden Corral on the east end of Loveland and a lot of the Hispanics, both customers and servers, were sporting numerous tattoos on both their arms and necks. We still ate there, because we knew when we moved there, we wouldn't be frequenting that part of town, just like parts of Jacksonville we don't frequent or go at all. But, here the "tattoo capital of the U.S."...……...everywhere!​
Now, do you know the difference between a rodeo cowboy and a ranch cowboy/hand or ranch foreman? Unless covering different circuits across the U.S., and trying to make it to the Circuit and/or National Finals in Vegas, the rest of us are "weekend" type cowboys. Carry a full-time job during the week and rodeo on the weekends. I actually knew a lawyer who what a rodeo roper, but worked full-time as a lawyer. Never could tell it by seeing him sitting in his office, but this dude could really, really rope good. 
OTOH, a ranch cowboy or foreman would push cattle from one pasture to another, brand cattle, doctor cattle, break horses and mend broken fence lines. But, they do have their own rodeo organization call Ranch Rodeo. Just in case you didn't know.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 7, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> We'd take it much more "in stride" if it wasn't so dang visible here. I really mean that. Where we are moving to, not nearly as visible as here. But, did go out to dinner at a Golden Corral on the east end of Loveland and a lot of the Hispanics, both customers and servers, were sporting numerous tattoos on both their arms and necks. We still ate there, because we knew when we moved there, we wouldn't be frequenting that part of town, just like parts of Jacksonville we don't frequent or go at all. But, here the "tattoo capital of the U.S."...……...everywhere! ​




Well, I do get what yer sayin'

Heh, comes down to it, I pretty much hate everone and their 'taste' in attire or adornment.....at times




ClassicRockr said:


> Now, do you know the difference between a rodeo cowboy and a ranch cowboy/hand or ranch foreman?



I do

I jus' like to flick sunshine from time to time
​


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 7, 2018)

I couldn't help myself...layful:


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 7, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 60150
> I couldn't help myself...layful:



That's ok. Really sort of cute.


----------



## DaveA (Dec 7, 2018)

The best Rose - - the best!!! Hahahaha


----------



## Manatee (Dec 7, 2018)

I am presently reading a book that was written about the islands in the south Pacific 100 years ago.  It speaks about the islanders being half covered with tattoos.  There are photos illustrating it.  They were more covered than the denizens of WalMart today.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 7, 2018)

Who cares?


----------



## Linda (Dec 8, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> This is the same guy 40 years after getting his tattoos done ...YuK
> 
> View attachment 60106



Well, he doesn't have to blow money on purchasing shirts does he?  You know what?  He should get some buttons tattooed on the front of his tummy and chest.  He could fool us all. layful:


----------



## Manatee (Dec 8, 2018)

What do tattoos cost?  I would think that there are better uses for the $$$$$.


----------



## rgp (Dec 8, 2018)

Manatee said:


> What do tattoos cost?  I would think that there are better uses for the $$$$$.




 While I agree, it is still his money. If that is how he or anyone chooses to spend it? It is their decision.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 8, 2018)

rgp said:


> While I agree, it is still his money. If that is how he or anyone chooses to spend it? It is their decision.



I agree -- his money, his skin, his business.


----------



## Manatee (Dec 9, 2018)

Does anyone know what they cost?  I got one 60 years ago when I was a sailor, don't remember what it cost.  It surprised me that there were tattoo parlors in San Diego, but none in Tijuana.  San Diego looks very different today from what it was then.


----------



## hiraeth2018 (Dec 9, 2018)

Manatee said:


> Does anyone know what they cost?  I got one 60 years ago when I was a sailor, don't remember what it cost.  It surprised me that there were tattoo parlors in San Diego, but none in Tijuana.  San Diego looks very different today from what it was then.



Manatee, just letting you know I found tattoo parlors in Tijuana on Google... not sure what they are like but they were listed. I'm thinking the average cost of a tat will depend on size and how much color is used and the tattoo artist. Maybe $50-300 an hr could be higher. I have some on the back of my neck and one around my ankle. It will be interesting to see the next generation or two in the nursing homes full of sagging color and piercings rocking out to heavy metal.


----------



## Manatee (Dec 9, 2018)

We didn't have Google in 1958, you just had to ride down the street and see what was there.
I bought some really fine shoes there.  I still have a wood carving of Don Quixote that I bought there.  I bought my wife/then girl friend a bank in the shape of a bull, but it has not survived the years.
Gas was cheaper there, so I would fill up at a Pemex station.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 10, 2018)

Wrinkled, crepey, sagging nature is an unavoidable characteristic of of elderly skin.  Does anyone really think that aged tattoos do that much to enhance or detract from the ravages of age?  It's not as if non-tatted folks look 30 years younger.  

I don't understand why so many people have their knickers in a twist over tattoos, especially now that they're so commonplace.  It reminds me of all the whining that went on when we Boomers were young and our parents' generation wanted the boys in crew cuts and straight-legged pants, the girls in teased hairdos and knee length poodle skirts.       

Despite much wringing of hands by our elders we persisted in choosing the freak flags we wanted to fly.  This generation has settled on tattoos and today's babies will choose their own generational identity when they come of age.  No harm, no foul.


----------



## hiraeth2018 (Dec 10, 2018)

StarSong said:


> Wrinkled, crepey, sagging nature is an unavoidable characteristic of of elderly skin.  Does anyone really think that aged tattoos do that much to enhance or detract from the ravages of age?  It's not as if non-tatted folks look 30 years younger.
> 
> I don't understand why so many people have their knickers in a twist over tattoos, especially now that they're so commonplace.  It reminds me of all the whining that went on when we Boomers were young and our parents' generation wanted the boys in crew cuts and straight-legged pants, the girls in teased hairdos and knee length poodle skirts.
> 
> Despite much wringing of hands by our elders we persisted in choosing the freak flags we wanted to fly.  This generation has settled on tattoos and today's babies will choose their own generational identity when they come of age.  No harm, no foul.



StarSong, you reminded me of the night the Beatles were on the Ed Sullivan show and we were all watching in total fascination. Then I hear my mom and dad talking about how long their hair was (at the top of their ears by the way) and look at all those screaming girls crying! Little did my parents know what was coming! Some guys had the most beautiful long hair by the time I was in high school!


----------



## StarSong (Dec 10, 2018)

hiraeth2018 said:


> StarSong, you reminded me of the night the Beatles were on the Ed Sullivan show and we were all watching in total fascination. Then I hear my mom and dad talking about how long their hair was (at the top of their ears by the way) and look at all those screaming girls crying! Little did my parents know what was coming! Some guys had the most beautiful long hair by the time I was in high school!



Even though I was a little kid at the time I also recall people clutching their pearls over Elvis with his raw sexuality and gyrating hips!


----------



## jujube (Dec 10, 2018)

Manatee said:


> Does anyone know what they cost?  I got one 60 years ago when I was a sailor, don't remember what it cost.  It surprised me that there were tattoo parlors in San Diego, but none in Tijuana.  San Diego looks very different today from what it was then.



I think I paid $120 for mine, but it's not big and only one color.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 10, 2018)

StarSong said:


> Even though I was a little kid at the time I also recall people clutching their pearls over Elvis with his raw sexuality and gyrating hips!



My mother did quite a bit of pearl clutching over Elvis.


----------



## rgp (Dec 10, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> My mother did quite a bit of pearl clutching over Elvis.




 OK, I'll bite...Pearl clutching ?


----------



## C'est Moi (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Ronni (Dec 11, 2018)

Manatee said:


> Does anyone know what they cost?  I got one 60 years ago when I was a sailor, don't remember what it cost.  It surprised me that there were tattoo parlors in San Diego, but none in Tijuana.  San Diego looks very different today from what it was then.



It depends very much on the shop and the artists.  Renowned tattoo artists are very well paid, just like any other skilled artisan.  A newbie tattoo artist starting out is NOT going to be able to command the hourly rate or by-the-piece rate that a well known and proven artist is.  And whether or not the client is paid hourly or by the piece is entirely at the artist's discretion.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 11, 2018)

StarSong said:


> Wrinkled, crepey, sagging nature is an unavoidable characteristic of of elderly skin.  Does anyone really think that aged tattoos do that much to enhance or detract from the ravages of age?  It's not as if non-tatted folks look 30 years younger.
> 
> I don't understand why so many people have their knickers in a twist over tattoos, especially now that they're so commonplace.  It reminds me of all the whining that went on when we Boomers were young and our parents' generation wanted the boys in crew cuts and straight-legged pants, the girls in teased hairdos and knee length poodle skirts.
> 
> Despite much wringing of hands by our elders we persisted in choosing the freak flags we wanted to fly.  This generation has settled on tattoos and today's babies will choose their own generational identity when they come of age.  No harm, no foul.



I really think what you need to understand is that not everyone likes tattoos, whether it's one or an arm/leg full of them. There are different things men and women do to themselves, like "Mohawk" haircuts for boys/men, women having pink color in their hair (or some other color), body piercings on their face or wherever, tattoos on their shaved head...……….and the list could go on, that some folks consider freaky or, at the very least, very abnormal. 

Some folks know, and dislike these things, but keep that "dislike" to themselves. That's what these people who look this way indeed hopes that happens. Than, there are those that verbalize their dislike about these things. The people that have these things either ignore the verbal dislikes or "defend to the end" how they look. Than, there are those that don't live in an area where any of this stuff is seen...……...and, YES, there are areas of America where this stuff isn't seen or very, very little of it.


----------



## Ronni (Dec 11, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> I really think what you need to understand is that not everyone likes tattoos, whether it's one or an arm/leg full of them..



I think what you need to understand is that not everyone doesn't like them.

While your experience may vary, MY experience is that folks who get tattoos don't go around demanding that everyone like them.  They're a personal expression ... just like my turquoise/pink/blue hair, depending on the day, and the tutus I wear for fun and entertainment, or any other form of personal expression, and so they're just THERE.  That offends some people, who THEN decide they need to speak out against them.  But understand, I'm not speaking out FOR them when I walk around with my tattoos showing.  They're just there.  Same way as a man's beard, or a woman's colored hair, or either sex's jewelry or clothing choices or the car they drive is just there.  The only time I speak out FOR tattoos is when someone speaks out AGAINST them, as though I shouldn't be allowed to make the choice to have them, or that they look ugly or wrong or bad or whatever.  

If I spoke out against the way someone cut or styled their hair, when it's THEIR choice to do with as they please, I think that might get their back up, or at the very least cause them to wonder at the audacity of criticizing what is their own personal choice.  

I can't speak for every other person who gets inked, but personally, as "someone who looks this way" I don't even THINK about whether or not "some folks dislike these things, but keep that dislike to themselves."  They just are.  I'm not trying to get anyone to like them, but so many people are trying to drum up dislike for them.  I don't get that.

But understand, just as I am completely free to choose to get inked, so is everyone else free to not like the fact that I do that to my body.  I don't care.  Your opinion of me is none of my business, UNLESS you shove that opinion in my face and tell me how wrong I am.  Then you've made it my business, and at that point I'm GOING to defend myself and speak out.  Otherwise I don't give a s@$t what you think of me and/or my ink.  Or my turquoise hair.  Or my tutus.  Or my piercings.  Or any other damn thing about me.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 11, 2018)

Ronni said:


> I think what you need to understand is that not everyone doesn't like them.
> 
> While your experience may vary, MY experience is that folks who get tattoos don't go around demanding that everyone like them.  They're a personal expression ... just like my turquoise/pink/blue hair, depending on the day, and the tutus I wear for fun and entertainment, or any other form of personal expression, and so they're just THERE.  That offends some people, who THEN decide they need to speak out against them.  But understand, I'm not speaking out FOR them when I walk around with my tattoos showing.  They're just there.  Same way as a man's beard, or a woman's colored hair, or either sex's jewelry or clothing choices or the car they drive is just there.  The only time I speak out FOR tattoos is when someone speaks out AGAINST them, as though I shouldn't be allowed to make the choice to have them, or that they look ugly or wrong or bad or whatever.
> 
> ...



Actually, the folks who don't like tattoos, don't give a hoot about how much you like them! They just don't like them and some will definitely express that and have on this forum...…….and not just myself.

The folks that dislike them have to put up with the part of society that has them, but some will voice that dislike, while the folks that like/love them have to put up with the verbal of those that dislike them. 

Nobody is in anyone's face here. Just stating what they like and dislike. If you are covered head-to-toe in tattoos, that's your thing, but you have to be ready for those comments that are against them. Just like the folks that don't like them have to be ready for the comments of those that love them. 

Now...…"On with the Show". LOL


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 11, 2018)

We all have "personal choices", but many of them can, and will be, met with some-to-a-lot of criticism. Wife and I absolutely love rodeo, and I use to be a part of it, but there are those that totally dislike it and the people that do it. We have to put up with the criticism and comments, just like people who love zillions of tattoos do. We defend our sport, just like they defend what they look like.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 11, 2018)

I find it hard to imagine that many people care enough to remark about someone dressed up as a cowboy - even when there's no horse, barn or ranch anywhere in sight.  You seem to be defending your own judgmental attitude by claiming others are equally judgmental with you.  Unlikely, and even if it were true, two wrongs don't make a right.  

You might want to take a serious look at why you get so revved up about other people's appearance.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 11, 2018)

StarSong said:


> I find it hard to imagine that many people care enough to remark about someone dressed up as a cowboy - even when there's no horse, barn or ranch anywhere in sight.  You seem to be defending your own judgmental attitude by claiming others are equally judgmental with you.  Unlikely, and even if it were true, two wrongs don't make a right.
> 
> You might want to take a serious look at why you get so revved up about other people's appearance.



Just ask the same question of those on this thread that don't like them or anywhere that don't like them. 

And, BTW, I use to be a part of the rodeo at the old Los Angeles Forum each year. It was called The Forum Championship Rodeo...….and paid good money.

And, BTW, I use to be a part of the rodeo at the old Los Angeles Forum each year. It was called The Forum Championship Rodeo...….and paid good money.

Heck, I use to be a member of AQHA (American Quarter Horse Association), when I owned my Quarter Horse and roped with it. But, you wouldn't know anything about that...…..that's ok, though. ​


----------



## StarSong (Dec 11, 2018)

Actually, in younger years I owned two quarter horses, showed them and raced barrels and poles.  So I do happen to know quite a bit about horses and rodeo and went to the LA Forum (and also Madison Square Garden) to see rodeo more than once.  You are quick to judge people who you do not know.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 11, 2018)

Well, as long as I make comments against tattoos, I will get comments back. Just like when I defend rodeo, cowboys and ranching. So, I really, really believe it's time to end my comments here. 

People will continue to get tattoos, no matter if it's one or all over their bodies. Only thing wife and I can do is, live in an area where it's definitely not like where we are now. I believe we can put up with people having some tattoos, but here it's literally thousands of young folks with them. It's amazing, just plain amazing.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 11, 2018)

StarSong said:


> Actually, in younger years I owned two quarter horses, showed them and raced barrels and poles.  So I do happen to know quite a bit about horses and rodeo and went to the LA Forum (and also Madison Square Garden) to see rodeo more than once.  You are quick to judge people who you do not know.



Good for you! Sorry, I wouldn't have never known or thought.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 13, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Well, as long as I make comments against tattoos, I will get comments back. *Just like when I defend rodeo, cowboys and ranching*. So, I really, really believe it's time to end my comments here.
> 
> People will continue to get tattoos, no matter if it's one or all over their bodies. Only thing wife and I can do is, live in an area where it's definitely not like where we are now. I believe we can put up with people having some tattoos, but here it's literally thousands of young folks with them. It's amazing, just plain amazing.



I  don't think anyone has attacked rodeos, cowboys and ranching -- you are the one who is obsessed by those things, I don't think any of us care much either way.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 13, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> I  don't think anyone has attacked rodeos, cowboys and ranching -- you are the one who is obsessed by those things, I don't think any of us care much either way.



Guess you'd better read the previous posts. Are YOU "obsessed" about anything in life???


----------



## Ronni (Dec 13, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Actually, the folks who don't like tattoos, don't give a hoot about how much you like them! They just don't like them and some will definitely express that and have on this forum...…….and not just myself.



I have NO problem with you, or anyone else, expressing that they don't care for tattoos. What *I* object to is your rabid insistence that others think like you do.  You seem to be personally offended about tattoos, as though those of us who sport them are being disrespectful or rude to you or something, and trying to change the minds of the folks who either don't care one way or another, or actually like tattoos.  I read your posts, and continue to be left with the distinct impression that you are working to win over others to your side, your view, your opinion.  And that if we don't think like you do, we're wrong, or warped, or off or something.  It's subtle and nuanced, but definitely there.  

It's disconcerting and off-putting. 



> The folks that dislike them have to put up with the part of society that has them, but some will voice that dislike, while the folks that like/love them have to put up with the verbal of those that dislike them.
> 
> Nobody is in anyone's face here. Just stating what they like and dislike. If you are covered head-to-toe in tattoos, that's your thing, but you have to be ready for those comments that are against them. Just like the folks that don't like them have to be ready for the comments of those that love them.




If that were all that was going on, I doubt this thread would be still going.  But it's not and its disingenuous of you to pretend like that's all there is...you voicing that you don't like ink, and others voicing that they do.  That's NOT what's happening.  You are subtly insulting of the slice of society that like and/or get tattoos, and the implications that there's something wrong/off/bad with those folks are rampant, though covert, throughout this thread.  

Don't like ink?  That is absolutely your prerogative and you are of course free to voice that.  But just as I don't try and convince you to like them, please don't imply that everyone should think as you do.  

I don't have to be ready for the comments that are against them.  I am completely ready for you or anyone else to tell me YOU don't like ink, but I am not, and never will be ready, for you to tell me all the reasons why *I* shouldn't have the ink I do, or shouldn't have or want more, or where they're placed or anything else.  That, my friend, is MY business, NOT yours.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 13, 2018)

Ronni said:


> I have NO problem with you, or anyone else, expressing that they don't care for tattoos. What *I* object to is your rabid insistence that others think like you do.  You seem to be personally offended about tattoos, as though those of us who sport them are being disrespectful or rude to you or something, and trying to change the minds of the folks who either don't care one way or another, or actually like tattoos.  I read your posts, and continue to be left with the distinct impression that you are working to win over others to your side, your view, your opinion.  And that if we don't think like you do, we're wrong, or warped, or off or something.  It's subtle and nuanced, but definitely there.
> 
> It's disconcerting and off-putting.
> 
> ...



I won't say you are right, but I do understand. There are those young folks that will tell their parents, who completely dislike and are shocked that their kid got a tattoo, "I no longer live at home, so I can now do whatever I want to." IOW, "my business, not yours".

Listen, there will be those in society that don't like tattoos and those that love them. Both can very easily voice their opinions on the subject. A couple of tattoos is one thing, but an arm, leg, neck and even back full of them...…….now really, just how good looking is that. More "freakish" than good looking, to many.


----------



## Ronni (Dec 13, 2018)

> Listen, there will be those in society that don't like tattoos and those that love them. Both can very easily voice their opinions on the subject. A couple of tattoos is one thing, but an arm, leg, neck and even back full of them...…….now really, just how good looking is that. More "freakish" than good looking, to many.



And this right here is exactly what I'm talking about.  You are completely free to voice your opinion that all that ink is freakish, just as I am free to disagree with that opinion.  But don't, please, lump some random "other" or "many" into the mix. 

If your own personal opinion can't stand on its very own merits, if it requires you to bolster it or back it up with the vague and nebulous "others" or "many" then perhaps you need to re-think your opinion so that it's strong enough to stand on its own.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 13, 2018)

So - the subject of this very long thread is no longer tattoos, it is  now obsessions. And criticisms of other's preferences and life styles.

ClassicRocker, whether you like tattoos or not is entirely your own business.  We all have our own tastes and preferences but it is generally considered a kindness to others to
keep the negative opinions to ourselves. No one is harming anyone else by having a tattoo, it's their body, and therefore none of your business.

It would make as much sense to keep obsessively ranting about other people coloring their hair, wearing loud makeup, men growing beards, etc. The list is endless.  None of these
things are anyone else's business, and it is just plain mean (and fight-provoking) keep making snarky comments about them.

But you knew that. What is your complaint really about?  I think it's more along the lines of "What's the matter with kids today?"  Somebody even wrote a song with those lyrics.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3PvcpWbUIg


----------



## StarSong (Dec 13, 2018)

Ahhh Sunny - thanks for digging up that Bye Bye Birdie clip of the late, ever-so great, Paul Lynde.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 13, 2018)

Sunny said:


> So - the subject of this very long thread is no longer tattoos, it is  now obsessions. And criticisms of other's preferences and life styles.
> 
> ClassicRocker, whether you like tattoos or not is entirely your own business.  We all have our own tastes and preferences but it is generally considered a kindness to others to
> keep the negative opinions to ourselves. No one is harming anyone else by having a tattoo, it's their body, and therefore none of your business.
> ...



Basically, nobody can really discuss anything without bringing negative things into the subject matter. Just ask those that don't like Trump. There are those that voted for him and love him and just the opposite. Same goes for tattoos and other odd things, that some would consider "not normal" that people do to themselves. When discussing these very (extremely?) controversial things, whether it be personal things people do to themselves, the President of the United States, or anything else, negativity almost always enters the topic. 

"It's their body", yes, but they, like others that do/deal with other things, many will disagree with "none of your business". People can always say "It's none of your business why I like Trump, what he stands for and I voted for him." But, even they get criticized for liking him. Criticism is basically all around us.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 13, 2018)

NOW, can we FINALLY end this thread! Some of you folks like, even love, tattoos, while others on this forum don't, and have stated just that. For this thread, it's plain and simple.........those that like them and those, including many in society, that don't. 

Can we END this thread now????


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 13, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Can we END this thread now????


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 13, 2018)

Gary O' said:


>



Precisely!!


----------



## Sunny (Dec 13, 2018)

StarSong, I especially like the lines:

"Why can't they be like we were, perfect in every way?
What's the matter with kids today?"

And that was written in 1961!


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 13, 2018)

Sunny, Thanks for posting the Paul Lynde clip. I had never heard that. It was hilarious.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 13, 2018)

Give it a shot later cupcake :lofl: 
Same ‘ole
Same ‘ole :laugh:


----------



## StarSong (Dec 14, 2018)

City Girl - it came from "Bye By Birdie" - a smash Broadway musical (and subsequent hit movie) inspired by the teenage hue and cry over Elvis Presley being drafted to serve in the US Army in 1958.  The movie starred Ann Margaret, Janet Leigh, Dick Van Dyke, Bobby Rydell and the fabulous Paul Lynde.  Not sure how many of them were part of the Broadway cast but based on the clip Sunny posted it appears at least Mr. Lynde did a NY stage turn.

If you've never seen it, it's well worth the watch.  I just verified that my library has several copies.  Yours may, too.  Don't know if it's on Netflix, but it isn't free on Amazon Prime at the moment.


----------

